# [OOC] Hivemind IC Game Brainstorm thread



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2003)

Alright, I'm assuming this is the right place for this, but I'm not sure.  I'm going to act as if people will tell me if I'm wrong, but...

Over in today's Hivemind thread, a PbP game was suggested, and I'm going to be DMing, it looks like.  So if you're interested, let me know here.  Right now, we've got no specifics... I'm amenable to most campaign worlds, though it'll depend on whether I have the material.  So as not to clutter up the Hivemind thread [chuckle] with "off-topic" stuff, discuss over here.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 19, 2003)

i'm interested


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2003)

Good to hear.  Any specifics?


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 19, 2003)

I want to do this, but I can't decide on the specifics.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 19, 2003)

I don't think it really matters to me what we play, just that I get to actually play something.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm interested.

Any chance of a quirky, mystery-oriented urban game?  Kinda like the X-Files (back in season 1 or 2), but in a fantasy setting?


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 19, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *I'm interested.
> 
> Any chance of a quirky, mystery-oriented urban game?  Kinda like the X-Files (back in season 1 or 2), but in a fantasy setting? *



That sounds interesting.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 19, 2003)

Just to reiterate - if we go for the X-Filesish thing, let's keep it like the early stuff, not the (IMVRHO) godwaful mess it turned into after mid-season 3.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *Just to reiterate - if we go for the X-Filesish thing, let's keep it like the early stuff, not the (IMVRHO) godwaful mess it turned into after mid-season 3.  *




Can't comment there, 'cause I never actually _watched_ the X-files...


----------



## LcKedovan (Jan 19, 2003)

ok... sign me up, whip me... beat me... take me to bed and lose me for ever.... ERRRRRRR... what I really meant it...

I haven't played a game in oohhh almost 2 years... SO... I need to get in one with reliable ppl. 

What system etc.?

-W.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2003)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *ok... sign me up, whip me... beat me... take me to bed and lose me for ever.... ERRRRRRR... what I really meant it...
> 
> I haven't played a game in oohhh almost 2 years... SO... I need to get in one with reliable ppl.
> 
> ...




That's what we're going over now... it'll definitely be D&D, though we're not sure what setting or any other specifics like that yet.  Capellan suggested a gritty, city-based campaign, but we're still brainstorming.  Feel free to chime in - I'm DMing, but I'm fairly impartial as to the exact nature, and I'll be sure to comment when I'm not.  

(For instance, saying things like "ooh, I really like Ravenloft...")


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 19, 2003)

I'd kinda like to go to other planes.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *I'd kinda like to go to other planes. *




Planar traveling is fun, but because I just don't have enough to run something like Planescape, it wouldn't be for quite some time, I think.


----------



## LcKedovan (Jan 19, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's what we're going over now... it'll definitely be D&D, though we're not sure what setting or any other specifics like that yet.  Capellan suggested a gritty, city-based campaign, but we're still brainstorming.  Feel free to chime in - I'm DMing, but I'm fairly impartial as to the exact nature, and I'll be sure to comment when I'm not.
> 
> (For instance, saying things like "ooh, I really like Ravenloft...") *





Ooooh... I really like playing... 

But... I am Planescape biased... and can list about 3 other Hivers that would join that kind of game 

Other than that... I really don't care.. I just want to have fun. 

(I know... call me crazy)

-W.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 19, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Planar traveling is fun, but because I just don't have enough to run something like Planescape, it wouldn't be for quite some time, I think. *



Okie doke.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2003)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *Ooooh... I really like playing...
> 
> But... I am Planescape biased... and can list about 3 other Hivers that would join that kind of game *




I wouldn't argue with that; I love Planescape.  It's just that I prefer having a book or something to work with, and I really didn't get into it until 2nd edition was dying out, so I have literally no source material aside from _Torment_ and what I can get online - just not comfortable working with just that.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 19, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *Can't comment there, 'cause I never actually watched the X-files... *




In that case, substitute the cop show of your choice, add in a dash of off the wall humour and a monster of the week, and you've got what I mean.

Kinda like Buffy used to be, before it devolved into farcical soap opera and endless Spike-shagging.


(And for the record, I _do_ like Ravenloft.  Though I have doubts about the suitability of 3E for running it - the system is too slanted toward heroic characters.  Maybe if everyone played NPC classes, it could work.)


----------



## LcKedovan (Jan 20, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I wouldn't argue with that; I love Planescape.  It's just that I prefer having a book or something to work with, and I really didn't get into it until 2nd edition was dying out, so I have literally no source material aside from Torment and what I can get online - just not comfortable working with just that. *





Understood.... ok.. almost 2am here and I have been drinking since... err 3pm so that is 11 hours.. and I need to work tomorrow so I am going to bed, however... I am so IN with whatever is decided just tell me what I need to do  Or, we can keep discussing tomorrow as well... let me know (email is in my profile if needed). Gnight all!


-W.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 20, 2003)

Hmm, I guess a Greyhawk game would be good.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *Understood.... ok.. almost 2am here and I have been drinking since... err 3pm so that is 11 hours.. and I need to work tomorrow so I am going to bed, however... I am so IN with whatever is decided just tell me what I need to do  Or, we can keep discussing tomorrow as well... let me know (email is in my profile if needed). Gnight all!*




Alright - g'night, LcKedovan.  Just pop in after you've gotten some sleep, and your job taken care of.    I've got class tomorrow, so I'll be in and out, but we'll see... hopefully most of the basic details'll be decided by then.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 20, 2003)

so what settings are available?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *Hmm, I guess a Greyhawk game would be good. *




Greyhawk Blues?  

To be honest, I don't really mind what we play.  Anything from Conan-style quests to court intrigue is fine by me.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *so what settings are available? *




Good question.

I've got material for the following:
Greyhawk
Forgotten Realms
Ravenloft
Scarred Lands
I've also got minor information on:
Sovereign Stone
Planescape
Spelljammer
Wheel of Time
There's also my homebrew, which is basically my attempt at "default D&D."  I designed it _just_ to fit in all the little pieces I liked.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 20, 2003)

the ones i know the most about are Greyhawk, Forgotten Realms and Ravenloft; i know a little about Planescape and Spelljammer; and know virtually nothing about Scarred Lands, Sovereign Stone or Wheel of Time

...but i'd give any of them a shot


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *I've got material for the following:
> Greyhawk
> Forgotten Realms
> Ravenloft
> ...





Any chance of a game set in Hollowfaust?  That could be fun 

Of the other options above, I'd be happy with any escept for the Best-Forgotten Realms, but I'd probably pick the homebrew as first choice - simply for something a little unexpected.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *Any chance of a game set in Hollowfaust?  That could be fun
> 
> Of the other options above, I'd be happy with any escept for the Best-Forgotten Realms, but I'd probably pick the homebrew as first choice - simply for something a little unexpected. *




I don't have Hollowfaust, yet, though I have been meaning to pick it up.  Still, that'd delay the game at least a month before I'd be able to get around to it, and somehow I doubt that we want that.  

I can definitely understand the desire to leave the Forgotten Realms alone; I pick up the material because it makes a good backdrop for the detail heavy one-shots that pop up every six months that my regular group enjoys.  And because I'm a sucker for Wizard's products.  



			
				Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *the ones i know the most about are Greyhawk, Forgotten Realms and Ravenloft; i know a little about Planescape and Spelljammer; and know virtually nothing about Scarred Lands, Sovereign Stone or Wheel of Time
> 
> ...but i'd give any of them a shot *




Most of what you've listed is on my list of "a little information," so not a big deal - I just put those there in case everyone wanted to play in one of 'em.


So, anyway, what it looks like it's being narrowed down to is Greyhawk, the Scarred Lands or the homebrew.  That helps, quite a bit.  Now I know I don't need to think _too_ exotic.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 20, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Any chance of a game set in Hollowfaust?  That could be fun
> ...



Unexpected could be fun. I don't know much of anything about Scarred lands or wheel of time. I know a little about spelljammer and ravenloft. I know nothing about Sovereign stone.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

While that's getting whittled down, I'm going to start another discussion about more specifics...

A lot of what I'm going to be running will likely be based off of published modules and those in _Dungeon,_ though I've no problem with tweaking a bit.  And once the game "takes off," I'm more than happy to let the players take the reigns and leave the modules behind...

As far as how I work a campaign, I tend not to have any giant story arcs looming; I'm not a big fan of "save the world" campaigns, because they generally seem to get a bit railroaded.  What I do try to do is just have things happening that the PC's can get involved in, all over the place.  Keeping in mind that what they ignore doesn't just go away.    Umm... anything else?  Not that I can think of.  Let me know if I've left anything out you'd like to know.

[Edit]  I remembered something else.  At the beginning of the campaign, it's the only time I don't really give complete free reign.  Once I know the generalities of what the players want out of the campaign, I generally pick out the first adventure, and ask the players to build their characters according to some general guidelines - just helps it get off the ground, I've found.  Because I really don't like games where the PC's meet, and become best friends, the guidelines are generally only rigid enough to make sure they already know each other for some reason.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 20, 2003)

You got room for one more?


If so i'd love to play, planescape or Ravenloft, or spelljammer, or anything you guys want!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 20, 2003)

Actually, i'd really like to play Ravenloft, i have the campaign guide and van richten's arsenal vol 1, but haven't been able to use them. 

Greyhawk would be fine too, although i know very little about the would. I do have the gazateer though.

Scared lands doesn't appeal too much.


As to character creation, how ever you want to do it is fine with me.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

I think we can make room for one more Hiveminder, Sir Osis... 

I don't know what we'll be using for the campaign setting, yet.  My preference is either the homebrew (it's similar to Greyhawk, with a slightly higher dosage of magic and less constant warfare) or Ravenloft, but, like I've said above, there's definitely room for other options.

The only reason, by the way, that I prefer the homebrew to Greyhawk is because I feel more free to add things into it - I shouldn't, because I realize that they're there for my use, but I feel guilty making any sweeping changes to an established campaign setting.  In this case, it's psionics - if we go anything other than Ravenloft, psionics is being used.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *The only reason, by the way, that I prefer the homebrew to Greyhawk is because I feel more free to add things into it - I shouldn't, because I realize that they're there for my use, but I feel guilty making any sweeping changes to an established campaign setting.  In this case, it's psionics - if we go anything other than Ravenloft, psionics is being used.   *




Put in a solid vote for the Homebrew from me, and mark me down for playing a Psion.  I'd like to give the Psionics rules a run and haven't had a chance, before now.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *Put in a solid vote for the Homebrew from me, and mark me down for playing a Psion.  I'd like to give the Psionics rules a run and haven't had a chance, before now. *




Vote noted.    I think that's the direction it's looking, too.  Glad to see someone's interested in psionics.  Now, do you have _If Thoughts Could Kill_?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 20, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vote noted.    I think that's the direction it's looking, too.  Glad to see someone's interested in psionics.  Now, do you have If Thoughts Could Kill? *




I love psionics! If more then one psionic character is ok, then I'll place my final vote with your homebrew too.


And i do have If thoughts could kill.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *Vote noted.    I think that's the direction it's looking, too.  Glad to see someone's interested in psionics.  Now, do you have If Thoughts Could Kill? *




No.  Just the Psionics Handbook, Of Sound Mind, and Psionics Toolkit.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I love psionics! If more then one psionic character is ok, then I'll place my final vote with your homebrew too.
> 
> 
> And i do have If thoughts could kill. *




It's just fine.  Same as it'd be fine to have more than one wizard.  

I'll start posting information on my homebrew in a few days, then, since that looks like the direction things are going.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 20, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Put in a solid vote for the Homebrew from me, and mark me down for playing a Psion.  I'd like to give the Psionics rules a run and haven't had a chance, before now. *




You mind if i play a psion too, Capellan?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *You mind if i play a psion too, Capellan? *




Fine by me, though I suggest we collude to make sure we have a different major discipline, and a different pattern of stats, so that we can utilise different powers from one another.  Sound good?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 20, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fine by me, though I suggest we collude to make sure we have a different major discipline, and a different pattern of stats, so that we can utilise different powers from one another.  Sound good? *




thats fine, what discipline were you goin to go for?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *thats fine, what discipline were you goin to go for? *




I don't have my books with me currently, so if you wany to pick first, go ahead .  Otherwise, I'll pick when I get home, in about 4 or 5 hours from now.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Sounds like you two've got a plan.  For the record, I use the powers known/pp table from ITCK, as well as the secondary discipline rules.  I do _not_ use the "spells as powers" information.  Also, psionics and magic are interchangeable for the purposes of affecting one another.  (Dispelling, SR, etc.)  As far as skills are concerned, they are not interchangeable (psicraft != spellcraft) but there is some overlap.  One can use the skill as it relates to the other form, but at a -10 penalty; i.e., a psion attempts to figure out what a wizard is casting, and rolls a psicraft check with a -10 penalty.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2003)

Sounds like I need to pick up ITCK.

Does anyone know what the difference is between the print and PDF versions of the product?  There's a 20 page difference in the page count.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 20, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *Sounds like you two've got a plan.  For the record, I use the powers known/pp table from ITCK, as well as the secondary discipline rules.  I do not use the "spells as powers" information.  Also, psionics and magic are interchangeable for the purposes of affecting one another.  (Dispelling, SR, etc.)  As far as skills are concerned, they are not interchangeable (psicraft != spellcraft) but there is some overlap.  One can use the skill as it relates to the other form, but at a -10 penalty; i.e., a psion attempts to figure out what a wizard is casting, and rolls a psicraft check with a -10 penalty. *




all that sounds fine to me. I assume we're starting at first level, point buy? Available books?


Capellan, i'll let you pick first. I'm off to bed soon, so i won't be doing much of anything till tomarrow.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *Sounds like I need to pick up ITCK.
> 
> Does anyone know what the difference is between the print and PDF versions of the product?  There's a 20 page difference in the page count. *




First off, you don't need to pick it up just for that - it's a small enough bit of information - like 1/3 of a page, tops - that I can just send it to you.  As for the differences, I don't have a clue.



			
				Sir Osis said:
			
		

> *all that sounds fine to me. I assume we're starting at first level, point buy? Available books?*




And, Sir Osis, both assumptions are correct.  However, I wouldn't make your character until after I get the basics on the setting posted - there's enough changes to races that it might effect your decision.  A few altered classes, as well.  The website should be up in just a few days; I finally have web space, for the first time in like forever, but it's not working right.  I've got to talk to the computer guys tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *First off, you don't need to pick it up just for that - it's a small enough bit of information - like 1/3 of a page, tops - that I can just send it to you.  As for the differences, I don't have a clue.
> *




I don't know if Bruce Cordell would be thrilled about that .

I might bug arwink first, actually - there is every chance he has a copy.

Probably the only difference between print and PDF is the amount of artwork, or something.

I'll probably still buy the print version, though.  I'm old-fashioned, like that.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *I don't know if Bruce Cordell would be thrilled about that .*




I don't know - I understand why copying books and sending them around is a bad thing, and fully agree.  However, I'd argue that it's completely fair use to allow a player in your campaign to copy a small, pertinent section out of one of the books you own, rather than have to buy his own copy for less than a page.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 20, 2003)

I think I'd like to play a fighter type. I'll wait and see what we're playing before I choose a race.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Sounds good - and the website oughta be up this afternoon; I'm working on some Calc homework now, before I head to class in a about two hours, but after that I'm going to go harass the server people until they fix the problem.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 20, 2003)

so far it's: Sir Osis and Capellan - psionicists, Ashwyn - fighter, and LcKedovan and myself - undeclared, right?

depending on the final choices of races, setting, etc., i'd like to try a rogue


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 20, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *so far it's: Sir Osis and Capellan - psionicists, Ashwyn - fighter, and LcKedovan and myself - undeclared, right?
> 
> depending on the final choices of races, setting, etc., i'd like to try a rogue *




I vote we don't allow rogues or fighters!


----------



## LcKedovan (Jan 20, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *so far it's: Sir Osis and Capellan - psionicists, Ashwyn - fighter, and LcKedovan and myself - undeclared, right?
> 
> depending on the final choices of races, setting, etc., i'd like to try a rogue *




Drat! Nicked my choice  haha... just kidding.... err sorta. Ok, Well catching up it sounds like we're going homebrew... which sounds cool to me. What specific books can we take character creation stuff from? Once we get that then we can all hammer things out to try and have a well rounded group of maniacs... err I mean heroes! 

Also Terraism, how are we going to run this. It is PBP right? (I am a PBP newbie technically so just wanna make sure I have everything clear about how we work the mechanics etc.... don'T hate me )

-W.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 20, 2003)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *Drat! Nicked my choice  haha... just kidding.... err sorta. *



if you had your heart set on being a rogue, then go for it (or we both could....i just _don't_ want to be a cleric, sorcerer or wizard)


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Alright...

LcKedovan, you're not the only newcomer to PbP games - I'm relatively new myself.  The closest I've participated in is the current Game of Death (I like to say I'm winning, but I'm biased.)  I've read some of the other ones though, so I think we'll be fine.  There's always mistakes at the start - I daresay we'll figure it out sooner or later.

Anyway, I just got back from Calculus (blech!) and, more importantly, the computer Help Desk here at school, and they fixed up my personal webspace so that I can use it now... which means, in general terms, that I'll be able to start posting stuff about the setting now.  Yes, it's homebrew.  It's not all that different from Greyhawk, though probably a bit more blank... I haven't had any world shaking events, like the Iuz Wars, to screw things up, intentionally.  It's a good backdrop for heroic, but not world-saving, adventuring.  Or so I like to think.

Classes that've been tweaked - the psion, the ranger, the sorcerer.  Monks use OA rules for substituting abilities.  And I've really been thinking about turning paladin's into a prestige class, but it's not an issue yet.  Races have, by and large, not been changed too much.  Well, at least they're all still there.  Characteristically, there's a number of changes; mechanically, the gnomes have been changed the most.  They're druids now, not illusionist tricksters.  But I ramble - you can see the details when I get it posted.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2003)

I think I'm going to go for Psychokinesis as my major discipline.

Terraism - can you send me the rules from ITCK that you're using?  My e-mail is in my profile.  Thanks


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 20, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *I think I'm going to go for Psychokinesis as my major discipline.
> 
> Terraism - can you send me the rules from ITCK that you're using?  My e-mail is in my profile.  Thanks *




Cool, i'll look things over and figure what i'm going to do.

I might even do PyW, but i'm 80% sure it'll be a psion.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok, guys - I got the website up.  It's pretty bare-bones right now; I'd planned to eventually put the setting up, but not for some time, so... bear with me.  Right now it contains race information and the campaign map.

The Eastern Realm Campaign Setting 

Speaking of which - to answer what questions I anticipate - yes, I swiped the Talaire out of Dragon.  It was one of my favorite articles; history is pretty much intact, save that they've gotten used to it here, since it's been a while.  They're pretty secretive about their past, so if you're not planning on playing a Talaire, you don't need any more information than that.  If you are, I suggest you read the article (page 24, Dragon 281.)  If you don't have it, let me know, and I can fill in details for you.

Also, the Talaire are, as of now, the only race that can use psionics.  Yeah, it goes against the 3E spirit of "any race, any class," but, barring _really_ extraordinary circumstances, that's the case.  If you really wanted something else, talk to me about it, but it'll take a pretty strong argument to change my mind.

[Edit]  I forgot to add the website link!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 20, 2003)

just one question - do the Talaire lose any human traits as a result of their innate power?


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *just one question - do the Talaire lose any human traits as a result of their innate power? *




Just the versatility of having their favored class bitten down a bit.  I thought about it, but, really, a few 0th level manifestations isn't that powerful.

[Edit]  You read darn quickly.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 20, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *Just the versatility of having their favored class bitten down a bit.  I thought about it, but, really, a few 0th level manifestations isn't that powerful. *



okay!


			
				Terraism said:
			
		

> *[Edit]  You read darn quickly. *



 

so now you just need to be thinking about the specifics of character generation and maybe a group concept (? like, is there one   would we all know each other before the game starts, and so on)


----------



## LcKedovan (Jan 20, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> if you had your heart set on being a rogue, then go for it (or we both could....i just don't want to be a cleric, sorcerer or wizard) *




No not entirely... give it a shot dude! Like I said, I just want to play, I'm easy about the rest of it. 

-W.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *So now you just need to be thinking about the specifics of character generation and maybe a group concept (? like, is there one   would we all know each other before the game starts, and so on) *




Yuppers.  I mentioned this earlier in the thread, about being a little restrictive with initial character creation... now that I've seen the generalities of what people want, I spend some time getting basics done, and I'll let you all know later what my "requirements" are.


----------



## LcKedovan (Jan 20, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> * mechanically, the gnomes have been changed the most.  They're druids now, not illusionist tricksters.  *




I'm suddenly gripped by a Hivemind like urge to play a Garden Gnome after reading this sentance  

-W.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 20, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> * now that I've seen the generalities of what people want, I spend some time getting basics done, and I'll let you all know later what my "requirements" are.   *



gotcha!  


> _Originally posted by LcKedovan_
> *I'm suddenly gripped by a Hivemind like urge to play a Garden Gnome after reading this sentance  *



LOL!


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *I'm suddenly gripped by a Hivemind like urge to play a Garden Gnome after reading this sentance  *




LMAO! 

Honestly, I'm not sure who's brain I'd swiped, but 'bout a month and a half ago there were all those interesting threads on how much gnomes sucked - I was one of their naysayers, actually - and someone detailed the little revisions they'd made to the role of the race, and... BAM!  I suddenly liked the little buggers.


----------



## LcKedovan (Jan 20, 2003)

Hehehe, glad you guys liked my little jest there... ok, I read through the races .pdf mostly, will finish the last bit over a coffee at work tomorrow morning. I'm knackered.  I noticed you had some planetouched in there, are they balanced for a L1 party that we are? If so, I might consider playing one (since I haven't played one before), but the last thing I want it being unbalanced in comparison to the rest. Let me know so I can make my considerations and give you a better idea what kind of character I am leaning towards. 

Goodnight guys, talk to you tomorrow.


-W.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2003)

OK, put me down for needing both the ITCK rules *and* the info on the Talaire.  My Dragon collection does not include #281.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *Hehehe, glad you guys liked my little jest there... ok, I read through the races .pdf mostly, will finish the last bit over a coffee at work tomorrow morning. I'm knackered.  I noticed you had some planetouched in there, are they balanced for a L1 party that we are? If so, I might consider playing one (since I haven't played one before), but the last thing I want it being unbalanced in comparison to the rest. Let me know so I can make my considerations and give you a better idea what kind of character I am leaning towards.
> 
> Goodnight guys, talk to you tomorrow.*




Night, LcKedovan.

Planetouched aren't balanced for 1st level play; they've each got an ECL of at least +1, and +2 in some cases.  However, if someone wants to play one, I might look into adopting the system Icewind Dale II uses to deal with ECL races...


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *OK, put me down for needing both the ITCK rules and the info on the Talaire.  My Dragon collection does not include #281. *




Can do.  Also, if anyone wants to IM me (could be useful, considering,) I'm available on MSN as terraism**AT**hotmail.com, and AIM as Terraism.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 21, 2003)

A few more details, if they're not obvious from the race paper.

The "excerpt" was written by an elvish scholar.  Elves, as they are in the Eastern Realm, are ancient, dying, bigots.  They stubbornly hold onto the past and refuse to admit that they don't own the entirety of the continent anymore, just letting it go as "letting them use our land."   They're not really aggressive about it, though, just complaining and making snide, "superior" comments.  It's only half-elves that they're actively aggressive towards - they view them as horrible freaks of nature that have no place in the natural way of things.  They don't like dwarves much, either, because the short people tend to challenge the fact that they're the first ones there... and because the dwarves refuse to shut up about drow.

As far as religions go, in sweeping terms...

Humans have a loose pantheon.  The elves are agnostics, to a point, and the dwarves are monotheistic (not only for their deities, but others, as well - they maintain that human gods are merely facets of theirs.)  Halflings tend to worship human gods, and gnomes are fey, so if anything, pay homage to Oberon and Titania.  (Or the Queen of Air and Darkness.)  Other races have their own deities, but nothing really noteworthy.  Last note - there are evil gods, and then there are evil _divinities._  Other things hold divine power than the gods - demon lords, for instance.  Like Orcus, and Demogorgon.


----------



## LcKedovan (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey Guys....

I just can't help it... Once I got that Garden Gnome idea in my head it won't go away... well its been ages since I played a Druid so I'll give the Fey Gnome Druid concept a go... sound ok?

Also Terraism, what books can we use to create our guys? (Like Masters of the Wild ok to use for example?)

-W.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 31, 2003)

Hmm.  Is this game still going ahead, or has arwink's Cyberpunk game supplanted it?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 4, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *Hmm.  Is this game still going ahead, or has arwink's Cyberpunk game supplanted it? *



It is my understanding that we are waiting for Sir Osis to get back.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 4, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *
> It is my understanding that we are waiting for Sir Osis to get back. *




If that's that's the case thatnks for waiting guys! I'm back on-line now and will be getting caught up on things over the next couple days.


----------



## Skade (Feb 5, 2003)

Can I get in on this?  I've never done PbP, but I'm curious.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Feb 14, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *Can I get in on this?  I've never done PbP, but I'm curious. *



well, let's get this thread bumped and find out, shall we?


----------



## Terraism (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok - whew, boy, it's been a while since I've checked this thread.  I stopped checking it after I decided to wait for Osis, and - said this in the e-mail, but it bears saying again - after he got back, my end got hectic, so...   Either way, I'm gonna try and get the ball rolling again.  Fidgit - got your e-mail; normally, expecting to see me in the Hive would be a good assumption, but it's been a busy week, once classes started up again.  Something about four-day weekends; professors think it's their job to swamp you on both sides of 'em.  [Grumble]  Ok, let's see...  Oh, yes - Skade, you're more than welcome to join in (though you'll probably not see this since I've waited so long; I'll message you.)  Now, about character creation.

1st level (apprentice rules from _DMG_ allowed)
28 point-buy
3/4 max starting gold

Once again, for those interested in psionics, I use the Secondary Discipline rules, and Variant Powers Known from _If Thoughts Could Kill_; I know you don't have it, Capellan - I'll be sending you an e-mail with the necessary information after I finish this post.  If anyone else needs it, let me know.  Well, because we'll be playing in my homebrew, there's a number of little changes - check out my site for the PDF that contains race/class information, as well as a map of the region.  A quick summary is as follows:

Humans: Sub-cultures, but with one exception (the Talaire) they have the same racial traits as in the PH.
Dwarves: Fairly standard; known for truthfullness; altered racial bonuses.
Elves: Snooty bigots.  There standard alignment is _not_ CG.  They've got a highly structured, elitist society, and they look down (with pity, not hatred) on all the "lesser" races.  Only two they really hate are dwarves and half-elves.
Gnomes: Fey creatures that make great druids, not illusionists.  They're literally fey, so a little more unusual than most.
Halflings: Gypsy-like nomads.

Lastly, as far as creating your characters... I've got a few requests.  First off, I'm not going to place any limits on what your backgrounds are, other than that they're appropriate for 1st-level characters (ask me if you're unsure, but it should be pretty obvious.)  The thing is, I'd like you to agree amongst yourselves why you're travelling together - other than being total strangers that met at the tavern.    You obviously can't include much that's setting specific, but if you decide that you're all in a city, I can give you specifics for those.  Wilderness - same situation.  The point is, I'm happy to run a game in any location, and I'd like you guys to decide where, through your character's histories.  Sound good?


----------



## Capellan (Feb 14, 2003)

I think the obvious thing to do is have some event in the recent past that brought us all together.  Maybe we were all members of a militia force that was raised to fight off some goblins?  Or we could have all been travelling with the same merchant caravan (for varying reasons) and become companions that way.  Or there's evcen the old "we all grew up in the same town" thing, depending on how homogenous our group is.

As for where we start - I'm not terribly worried.  One idea might be to start in a major port and do lots of sea-going style adventures.  I haven't done that in a campaign, before: they've tended to be heavily land-based.

I'm not wedded to the idea, though, so if someone else has a suggestion, let's hear it


----------



## Terraism (Feb 14, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *As for where we start - I'm not terribly worried.  One idea might be to start in a major port and do lots of sea-going style adventures.  I haven't done that in a campaign, before: they've tended to be heavily land-based.*



I hate to head something off so quickly, especially when I like the idea, but I'd have no clue how to run a sea-based campaign, all things considered... I haven't picked up any of the sailing books.  [Stops and thinks.]  Capellan, I'm annoyed at you.  You hit me with an intriguing idea that I have no way of following through with.  Thanks.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 14, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *I hate to head something off so quickly, especially when I like the idea, but I'd have no clue how to run a sea-based campaign, all things considered... I haven't picked up any of the sailing books.*




Just make it up 

Actually, Dragon had some vehicle combat rules recently.  If you can dig up a copy we could use those.

Hmmph.  Oh well, back to the drawing board.  Are you going to get _Mindscapes_, btw?  Looks like it's 3e Psionics, revision 3, from Bruce Cordell.


----------



## Skade (Feb 15, 2003)

I think you have a fair number of psionic characters.  Someone already beat me to my gnome idea....Gnome ranger maybe?  

This is my character idea, thus far.
Kiran Tharis, a Mirachen woman of dark flashing eyes, and a wry, pained smile.  At an early age she is said to have recieved visions, hearing the call of her god.  When she reached womanhood she was allowed to leave her family, to take her Orders.  Her father was a minor noble, who had once thought to elevate his family by her marriage, it pained him to see his dreams dashed, but accepted her faith.  Two years passed, and she returned home, to celebrate her new life with old family and friends.  

Her town was in flames, even as she arrived.  A frantic search only wounded her heart more, as she found everyone that she loved gone, except for her younger brother.  One other thing remained that left her heart cold.  The man who had once courted her possesed a fine steed, an animal of rare grace and power, and a distinct coat.  That horse lay dead, but it's rider nowhere to be found.  

Her visions returned at that moment, long since quieted they came back in full glory and pain.  Her path was not that of the shepherd, but the Hunter.  There was dire evil in the world, evil with no compassion, nor reason.  The flock would be protected by her vigilance, not only her prayers.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 21, 2003)

Let's call this a motivational bump.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 21, 2003)

I have my Savant done except for equipment.  I'll try to finish that this weekend.


----------



## Terraism (Feb 21, 2003)

Motivational bumps are good.  Especially when people give out character details.  

That said, who's got characters on the table?  As far as I know, the following is true.

Skade --> Human fighter/cleric
Capellan --> Human Psion (Savant)
LcKedovan --> Gnome Druid
Sir Osis --> Human Psion (Egoist)
Ashwyn --> Human ?? (Paladin, I think)
Mr. Fidgit --> Dwarf rogue/fighter

Someone fill me in if I'm missing anything, alright?  Let's see if we can get this game up and running.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 22, 2003)

OK, i have to addmit, i was trying to motivate myself.  

I'm a slacker. I addmit it, but i promise i'll put my guy together this weekend, and he will be a human psion(?).


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Feb 22, 2003)

i'll work on mine this weekend too. should we post here or is someone going to start a Rogue's Gallery thread?

speaking of, i'll be making a rogue - not sure what race yet. 

has the setting (urban, rural) or how the PCs got together been established yet?


----------



## Terraism (Feb 22, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *i'll work on mine this weekend too. should we post here or is someone going to start a Rogue's Gallery thread?
> 
> speaking of, i'll be making a rogue - not sure what race yet.
> 
> has the setting (urban, rural) or how the PCs got together been established yet? *



Nope.  I've hoped to badger people into deciding that for themselves - I'll run it wherever (in said world) you guys decide to start, and I don't care _why_ you're together, as long as you _do_ have a reason.

As for posting the character - I'd prefer you e-mail it to me, so I can check it over, etc.  From there, I'll put up a Rogue's Gallery thread.  Sound good?

(Note to self - only need to hear from Ashwyn, now!  )


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Feb 22, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *(Note to self - only need to hear from Ashwyn, now!  ) *



does Ashwyn know we're active now? i didn't til i peeked in this forum...


----------



## Terraism (Feb 22, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *does Ashwyn know we're active now? i didn't til i peeked in this forum... *



Yeah - I brought it up in the Hive thread a few days ago.  He said he'd been a bit busy, bet he'd get to it when he could.  If you didn't know we were active, then, does that mean you didn't get my e-mail?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Feb 22, 2003)

i got the one you sent a week ago...(is that the one we're talking about?  )


----------



## Terraism (Feb 22, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *i got the one you sent a week ago...(is that the one we're talking about?  ) *



Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Feb 22, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *
> Yeah, that's it.   *



alrighty. i'll be sending a PC along sometime this weekend...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 23, 2003)

It's offical, i'm going with human, psion (pychometablismist guy). Now i just need to buckle down and put him together.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 23, 2003)

*shuffles feet*

I never got around to finalising my character's equipment, so it isn't ready yet.  I'm out of town all this week, so I don't have access to my books, or PCGen.  Will try to remember to buy his gear and send his sheet through next weekend.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 23, 2003)

Can we us the Spells as powers stuff from if thoughts could kill when getting powers?


----------



## Capellan (Feb 23, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Can we us the Spells as powers stuff from if thoughts could kill when getting powers? *




Nope.  Terraism doesn'ty use those rules (first post, second page  ).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 23, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nope.  Terraism doesn'ty use those rules (first post, second page  ). *




Doh! That's what i get for not looking.


----------



## Terraism (Feb 23, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Can we us the Spells as powers stuff from if thoughts could kill when getting powers? *



Like Capellan said - that's a nope.  I don't like the idea of psionics and magic overlaping any more than they already do... if I use those, they really lose all distinction.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 24, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *
> Like Capellan said - that's a nope.  I don't like the idea of psionics and magic overlaping any more than they already do... if I use those, they really lose all distinction. *




It's no big deal, i probably wouldn't have picked any, anyway.


I'm pretty much done, just need to buy equipt. and do up a background.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 26, 2003)

All done. Except for figureing out how we all came to travel together.


----------



## Terraism (Feb 26, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *All done. Except for figureing out how we all came to travel together. *



Want to mail me what you've got, Osis?  I want to check it off.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 26, 2003)

Since we are going to have one of the 'fey folk' Gnomes, and he/she is a Druid, to boot, I think we should probably opt for some kind of wilderness style setting - maybe one of the large forests marked on the world map?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 26, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *
> Want to mail me what you've got, Osis?  I want to check it off. *




No. It's a secret.


----------



## Terraism (Feb 26, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *No. It's a secret.  *



[Laugh.]  Alright - I just looked through it, and I've got a few comments, but I'm on my way out right now.  I'll try and get in touch with you later.  Do you think you'll be around in about two hours?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 26, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *Since we are going to have one of the 'fey folk' Gnomes, and he/she is a Druid, to boot, I think we should probably opt for some kind of wilderness style setting - maybe one of the large forests marked on the world map? *




that could be cool.

Although we should probably try and iron out exactly how the group got together. Maybe post basic info? I'm not sure how much Terraism wants us to know about eachothers characters.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 26, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *
> [Laugh.]  Alright - I just looked through it, and I've got a few comments, but I'm on my way out right now.  I'll try and get in touch with you later.  Do you think you'll be around in about two hours? *




Probably. Looks like a bad tv night, so i'll probably veg out on the net.


----------



## Terraism (Feb 27, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *that could be cool.
> 
> Although we should probably try and iron out exactly how the group got together. Maybe post basic info? I'm not sure how much Terraism wants us to know about eachothers characters. *



Ok - I'm comfortable with you having your characters know as much about one another as you are.  If you guys decide that you're all childhood chums, that's fine.  If you just met last week, that's fine too - as long as you've got a good reason for stickin' together, alright?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Feb 27, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Although we should probably try and iron out exactly how the group got together. Maybe post basic info? I'm not sure how much Terraism wants us to know about eachothers characters. *




well, we are all supposed to know each other before the game starts. so far, i've created a dwarven rogue/fighter (apprentice) with most of the skill points spent on disabling locks and traps, and some CHA based skills...he also has a greataxe  

he hasn't been finalized yet, i'd like to know the group composition before i do that...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 27, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *
> Ok - I'm comfortable with you having your characters know as much about one another as you are.  If you guys decide that you're all childhood chums, that's fine.  If you just met last week, that's fine too - as long as you've got a good reason for stickin' together, alright? *




Fine by me.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 27, 2003)

My guy is a human (Talaire) Savant.  Most skill points went on psionics-related stuff.  I don't have him with me at the moment, so I can't give much more info than that, just now 

I do have a couple of skill points left over that I could drop into a Craft or Profession, though.  Maybe that would be something that might help tie the group together, somehow?


----------



## Terraism (Feb 27, 2003)

I posted this before, but just so that people don't have to keep bouncing around the thread... here's what we've got, for reference.

Skade --> Human fighter/cleric
Capellan --> Human Psion (Savant)
LcKedovan --> Gnome Druid
Sir Osis --> Human Psion (Egoist)
Ashwyn --> Human ?? (Paladin, I think)
Mr. Fidgit --> Dwarf rogue/fighter


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 27, 2003)

My character is from a small town and after spending time with a retired adventurer that tought him the use of psionics he decided the life of the adventurer was the path he wished to take.

So, perhaps one of you was trying to recruit a partty of adventueres for some reason?


----------



## Skade (Feb 27, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *My character is from a small town and after spending time with a retired adventurer that tought him the use of psionics he decided the life of the adventurer was the path he wished to take.
> 
> So, perhaps one of you was trying to recruit a partty of adventueres for some reason? *




Maybe you can be from the same town I am from, which has rece tly been burned down.  I'm looking for vengeance...err, I mean justice.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm heading back to Mass. tomarrow night. It's going to be a few weeks before my computer gets up there, but i'll be checking in once a week.

Hopefully during that time or once i get my computer back we can get this baby underway.


----------

